# Squeaking Wheels??



## mfa (Mar 13, 2008)

Happy New Year to All.......just wondered if anybody could offer any advice or help regarding a minor "squeak" we noticed last whilst out camping.

We have Alko tag or twin axles and when taking a tight left turn there seems to be a squeaking coming from the rear wheels.......wheel bearing perhaps??????

If you have experienced similar, any comments most appreciated before I haul the old girl to the garage.


Cheers



Mark


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

Wheel bearings usually rumble and not squeak when they start to go.

If it were me I would jack the vehicle up and inspect each wheel for play and ability to revolve. Could be suspension or brakes though.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

The axles need to be greased it needs to have the wheels off the floor to do the job properly.

Andy


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

It is the brake pads not retracting fully and touching the discs.

It also happens after handbrake adjustments have been made. My squeak comes and goes. It is usually there when I set off after the van has not been used for a while but disappears on a run.

You can always strip the caliper off and clean and lubricate them.


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

Does this only happen at full lock when you are on metalled roads.?

As you have a tag axle, might it be the tyres? as on full lock, the tyres on one axle will skid slightly sideways. You can see this effect when an articuilated trailer with two or three axles is in a tight turn.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

When a tag axle is put into a tight right or left turn the front set of wheels drag across the road surface causing the tyres to squeal. This is more noticeable on really smooth tarmac.

If you take the van to a large carpark where you can carry out tight turns you will see black drag marks from your tyres.

Also make sure the suspension arms are greased once a year with the tyres off the ground.

Also try removing the wheels and blowing the dust out of the brake pads with compressed air.

I remove all road wheels once a year to check and clean the brakes. It can be all done in a day.


steve & ann. ----------- teensvan


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

We had a similar problem. Turned out to be the wheel trims. Took them off and end of problem. (Painted the wheels though!)

C.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

teensvan said:


> Hi.
> 
> When a tag axle is put into a tight right or left turn the front set of wheels drag across the road surface causing the tyres to squeal. This is more noticeable on really smooth tarmac.
> 
> ...


Not a good idea to blow brake dust around even if it's asbestus free.
Gary


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi gary.

Better than sucking it in. What do you think most garages do. 

Over the years I have worked in garages and built my own cars so I know where it goes.

steve & ann. ---- teensvan


----------

